# June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric McBay)



## hassysmacker (Apr 27, 2009)

Deep Green Resistance


A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric McBay and Lierre Keith

We live in the most destructive culture to ever exist. In Derrick's talks around the country he repeatedly asks his audiences, "Does anyone think this culture will voluntarily transform to a sustainable way of living?" No one ever says yes. If we really accept the seriousness of the situation, what would that mean for our strategy and tactics? This is the urgent question we will be exploring over the weekend.

Topics to include:
Organizing the Resistance
Bringing It Down: Bottlenecks and Levers
Security Culture
Liberal vs Radical: Some Conceptual Basics
Fighting Future Fascism
Preparing for the Crash
Q & A with Derrick
Cummington, MA, June 26-28

Cost is sliding scale $150-450.
Registration deadline is June 12.

DGR is being held at a farm in Cummington, MA. Inside is dorm-style sleeping, with both single-sex and mixed housing available. There is also sleeping space in the workshop barn (ie, no hay or animals), and plenty of camping space.

MEALS
To the best of our ability, meals will be made from local, sustainable ingredients, and based on principles of native nutrition. We also have a vegetarian option, most of which is appropriate for vegans. A complete menu will be emailed to everyone so you can all see what works for you and what you may need to supplement with your own food. If the menu doesn’t work for you for any reason, you are welcome to bring your own food. All we ask is that you let us know beforehand so we can schedule time for you in the kitchen.

WORKSHIFTS
There is no paid staff and, alas, there are no house elves, which means everyone able-bodied will have to pitch in and do a workshift in the kitchen.

WORK-EXCHANGE
We have two kitchen manager positions. These people come for free, but may miss some programming. 
We also have work exchange positions. This involves paying $75 and coming early on Friday to do basic kitchen chores. Email if you want more information.

COMMUNITY NORMS
1. Violent, abusive, or threatening behavior of any kind will not be tolerated. Anyone engaging in such behavior will be asked to leave.
2. This event is chem-free. No alcohol or illegal drugs are allowed. Please leave your pets home.
3. We ask everyone to be conscious of the social privilege and power that you have; the ways that privilege affects your behavior; and to be open to learning without defensiveness. We all start somewhere but we need to move on from that somewhere.
4. What we have in common (a deep knowledge that our planet is being killed; a passion to stop that destruction) is more important than our differences. We may disagree on a range of specific issues (children, food, nonviolence...) and those disagreements may be painful. But we ask that participants disagree in ways that are respectful, civil, and kind.

TO REGISTER
Send us your name, address, email, phone, meal preference.
Make checks out to Derrick Jensen.
Send to:
DGR
PO Box 4634
Arcata CA 95518
Or register by sending your info to [email protected]. and paying via paypal ("Send To" address is [email protected]).

ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS ABOUT ANYTHING? Email [email protected]


----------



## zygota23 (Apr 16, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*

ah yes, Derrick Jensen. I used to read him a lot back in the day. He writes well, however, i think one has to be a mature individual in order to take him in and unfortunately i wasn't when i read him  He is very overwhelming, its like page after page of atrocity and civilization shitty horribleness (though i agree) until you can't take it anymore. Atleast that was my experience. Don't get me wrong, i'm glad that there are people like him and i like his takes on issues but i just hope the people who read him are relatively mature and know how to take in what they read; having a healthy balance mind, body, spirit, soul before undertaking the journey. thanks for posting this though!


----------



## jaren (Apr 22, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*

Wow this does sound great! Derrick Jensen is by far one of my favorite authors. Definatly intense writing. I would really like to go to this. Quite a bit of money though. Couldn't I just pay once I got there? 

And yes thank you for posting this!


----------



## plagueship (Apr 25, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*

i can't believe people are still into this


----------



## jaren (Apr 30, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*

Into what? Doing something about the destruction on the planet (witch we all travel about on) and the death of every living thing? I've been naive and ignorant for far too many years of my life. Were all human beings so might as well act like it


----------



## GLASZ (May 5, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*

I've been to his workshops and his spoken word, there really isn't much difference. It usually starts out with him comparing civilization to star wars and wraps up the end with saying there is no hope for our future. Not to say he isn't an inspiring person to meet or read, it's just not worth the money when all you'll see at these workshops is born again leftists or "primitivists" wearing a fair trade organic cotton shirt drooling over his every word with no objection. Jensen is a smart guy, but going to any of these "workshops" is really a repeat of everything you probably read previously and will not give you any sense of community or hope. Save your 40 funds and see Jensen at a spoken word for free, I'm sure he will be going on a tour given he's got a new book coming out.


----------



## plagueship (May 5, 2011)

*June 26 - Sunday, June 28 Deep Green Resistance (A Weekend Workshop with Derrick Jensen, Aric Mc*



jaren said:


> Into what? Doing something about the destruction on the planet (witch we all travel about on) and the death of every living thing?


 
no, i meant into naively romanticizing ideas about wilderness and primitivism. as far as saving the planet, i think capitalism and the state are beating you to it buddy! green is the new whatever. i don't understand why people think capitalism or technology wants to self-destruct when their dominant tendency throughout history has been to become more permanent, efficient and stable. reality bites but where does wishful thinking get you?


----------



## Primitive (Mar 25, 2015)

fuck that transphobic fuck, you should do some reading up on why dgr chapters all over are dropping out, why they're condemned by not just all other anarchists but primitivists (like myself) as well. thanks to lierre kieth's brainwashing jensen they claim that their transphobic "gender issues" are now the core and foundation of dgr and "wont be debated". they're also opetating like a hierarchy silencing voices forcing everyone to drop out, they want credibility in the activist community they need to drop the transphobia and drop lierre kieth, otherwise they're not welcome anywhere.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2015)

Primitive said:


> fuck that transphobic fuck, you should do some reading up on why dgr chapters all over are dropping out, why they're condemned by not just all other anarchists but primitivists (like myself) as well. thanks to lierre kieth's brainwashing jensen they claim that their transphobic "gender issues" are now the core and foundation of dgr and "wont be debated". they're also opetating like a hierarchy silencing voices forcing everyone to drop out, they want credibility in the activist community they need to drop the transphobia and drop lierre kieth, otherwise they're not welcome anywhere.



yeah, i've been hearing a lot about this lately with derrek jensen. not sure who lierre kieth is though?


----------



## Primitive (Apr 5, 2015)

lierre kieth is pretty much the other leader of dgr. another thing about dgr that's fucked... total hierarchy structure.


----------



## Primitive (Apr 5, 2015)

i also want to add that the book endgame was written prior to jensens involvement with lierre kieth, prior to dgr, and jensen had not made any sort of mention of transphobic positions on gender issues around that time. so in other words... no guilt in reading endgame, its still an awesome book, and like i said prior to the transphobia.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 14, 2015)

Primitive is on-point here. Jensen's writing and ideas are usually dope, but the transphobia issue lately has been a real sucky point about him and his crew.


----------

